# Santander Ferry - Pet Passport Scheme



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

Hi all, wonder if anyone can help me find a vets on the way to the Santander Ferry port? We are coming back this way for the first time and need to have our dog checked and de-wormed etc. All details possible would be appreciated, including if appointment required. 

Many thanks. Nick


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I have no experience but managed to google this plus I thought it would bump you up a bit, some say the recommended vets are more expensive, you pays your money etc. I hope this helps .

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/pet-friendly-holidays/vet-contact-details


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Pets pass port*

Hi Nick,
I am sure there is a vet for your pets right beside the check in at Brittany Ferrys at Santander, its by the main gate on the left as you drive in the car park.

Mike (Devon)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Usually the Vet nearest to the Ferry terminals charge more than those further away.
Can't you get your dog treated somewhere else other than Santander between 24 - 48 hours before departure?


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

A couple of years ago we used a vet at Cabezon de la Sal (Cantabria)
The vet's name was Carmen Calzad Cumreno, C.I.F 5.378.785-M, Avda, Santiago Galos-Urb. Las Salinas, bajo 3.

39500 Cabezon de La Sal.
Telephone : Tardes 942 700 186 

Cabezon de Sal is close to the motorway and is ideal for Santander.

The vet is near the railway station: we parked easily nearbye although it may be possible to park right outside the vets. 

We went on the way south to make an appointment for our return north. We found that only one of the vets spoke English so we had to wait to see her the next day to get an appointment. She was however superb and understood exactly what we needed.

We stayed at the Camping cheque Site called El Helguero. a few kilometres north of Cabezon and very easy to get to. We visited the very pretty town of Comillas 3km away whilst we were waiting the 24 hours. 

There are vets near the Port but we were advised to be careful - parking is difficult in Santander and not encouraged by the local police.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Really depends where you are coming from and what time the embarcation is

We are going over for a week on 1st April via Bilbao, and coming back on 9th. We are going to be in Sitges area and will have the dogs treated there on the Friday afternoon, 8th, before we set off Saturday morning for the Saturday evening boat.

We have a kennel booked on the a way out and a dog cabin on the way back as it is the Cap Finisterre

We have dog cabins booked to and from IOM. 4 people, 3 dogs, a landrover discovery and a cabin each way IOM Heysham costs
for 3.75 hours and 75 miles £420 of which £110 is the cabin cost

For the same passenger contingent, car and dogs, kennel out and two cabins and two cabins including a dog cabin on way back Portsmouth Bilbao and return, a 24 hour crossing of over 600 miles, cost £951 of which £490 was the cabin cost. (we have booked decent cabins rather than lounge seats)

I saved £150 on BF by using my Owners Abroad card, More than the annual cost saved in one journey


----------



## enjohn (May 2, 2008)

*Vets Santander*

Thanks to everyone for their replies and apologies for the delay in replying. Unfortunately the internet where we are is very unreliable and when I eventually managed to connect I discovered my MF subscription had expired!

I now have several options to pursue thanks to all the replies.

Thanks again. Nick


----------

